# dorr line



## reddog12 (May 12, 2009)

HELLO TO ALL I AM LOOKING FOR INFORMATION ON BREEDERS IN ANY STATE THAT ARE STILL BREEDING THE VERY LARGE ORIGINAL JOHN DORR BLOODLINE
PIT BULL. ANY INFO WOULD BE MUCH APRECIATED.
RESPECTIFULLY.
reddog12upruns::curse:


----------

